# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Πίνακας υβριδισμών και γονιμότητα υβριδίων

## mixalis73

*Red siskin* (carduelis cucullata) x *carduelis atrata* (*υβρίδια γόνιμα 100% αρσενικά & θηλυκά** )*
*Red siskin* x *carduelis magellanica* *(**γόνιμα* *αρσενικά** 90% &* *θηλυκά** 80% )*
*Red siskin* x carduelis xanthogastra *(**γόνιμα* *αρσενικά** 100% &* *θηλυκά** 90% )*
*Red siskin* x *φανέτο* (carduelis cannabina) (*άγονα* *αρσενικά** &* *θηλυκά**)*
*Red siskin* x λούγαρο (carduelis spinus) *(**γόνιμα* *αρσενικά**,* *μικρή* *γονιμότητα* *στα* *θηλυκά**)*
*Red siskin* x *κανάρι* (*αρσενικά γόνιμα 50% & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Red siskin* x σκαρθί (serinus serinus) (*αρσενικά 50% γόνιμα* *& άγονα θηλυκά )*
*Red siskin* x serinus alario *(**άγονα* *αρσενικά**&* *θηλυκά** )*
*Red siskin* x *καρδερίνα (άγονα αρσενικά & θηλυκά )*
*Red siskin* x *φλώρο* (*άγονα αρσενικά & θηλυκά )*
*Red siskin* x πυρούλα (*άγονα αρσενικά & θηλυκά )*

*Μαγγελάνος* (*Carduelis magellanica)* x λούγαρο *(μικρή γονιμότητα σε αρσενικά & θηλυκά)*
*Μαγγελάνος* x* φλώρο* μαυροκέφαλο (C.ambigua) (*άγονα αρσενικά& θηλυκά )*
*Μαγγελάνος* x *κανάρι* *(μικρή γονιμότητα σε αρσενικά* *& άγονα θηλυκά )*
*Μαγγελάνος* x carduelis notata (*γόνιμα 100% αρσενικά & θηλυκά)*


*Κανάρι* x carduelis xanthogastra (*αρσενικά γόνιμα 50%* *& άγονα θηλυκά )*
*Κανάρι* x *carduelis magellanica* (*αρσενικά γόνιμα 20% & άγονα θηλυκά )*
*Κανάρι* x carduelis notata (*άγονα αρσενικά & θηλυκά )*
*Κανάρι* x carduelis atrata (*αρσενικά γόνιμα 8%* *& άγονα θηλυκά )*
*Κανάρι* x σκαρθί (S. serinus) (*γόνιμα αρσενικά 100% & θηλυκά 10%)*
*Κανάρι* x λούγαρο (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x *καρδερίνα* (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Κανάρι* x *φανέτο* *(αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Κανάρι* x *φλώρο* *(αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Κανάρι* x Μοζαμβίκης (S.mozambicus) (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x serinus leucopigius (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x τουρκοσκαρθάκι (S. pussilus) (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x serinus alario (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x *καναρίνι άγριο* *(αρσενικά & θηλυκά γόνιμα 100%)*
*Κανάρι* x σπίνος (fringilla coelebs) (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x χειμωνόσπινος (fringilla montifringilla) *(αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Κανάρι* x fringilla teydea (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x passerina cianea *(άγονα αρσενικά & θηλυκά)*
*Κανάρι* x cryphospingus cucullatus (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x πυρούλα (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Κανάρι* x *καρποντάκος* (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*


*Καρδερίνα* x *carduelis atrata* (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Καρδερίνα* x λούγαρο (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Καρδερίνα* x carduelis notata (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Καρδερίνα* x *carduelis magellanica* (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Καρδερίνα* x πυρούλα (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Καρδερίνα* x* φλώρος* (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Καρδερίνα* x *φλώρος* ιμαλαίων (C.spinoides) (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Καρδερίνα* x Μοζαμβίκης (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Καρδερίνα* x *καρποντάκος* (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Φανέτο* x redpoll (Carduelis flammea) (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Φανέτο* x *καρδερίνα* *(αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Φανέτο* x *φλώρο (αρσενικά& θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Φανέτο* x σκαρθί (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Φανέτο* *x carduelis atrata* (*αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*

*Carduelis atrata* x C.xanthogastra (*γόνιμα αρσενικά & θηλυκά 100%)*
*Carduelis atrata* x C.magellanicus (*γόνιμα αρσενικά 100% & θηλυκά 90%)*
*Carduelis atrata* x C.notata (*γόνιμα αρσενικά, μικρή γονιμότητα στα θηλυκά*)
*Carduelis atrata* x λούγαρο( *γόνιμα αρσενικά, & 50% θηλυκά)*
*Carduelis atrata* x *κανάρι* (*γονιμότητα σε αρσενικά μέχρι* *10%,**άγονα θηλυκά*)
*Carduelis atrata* x (*καρδερίνα αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Carduelis atrata* x σκαρθί *(αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα )*
*Carduelis atrata* x* φλώρο* *(αρσενικά & θηλυκά άγονα)*
*Carduelis atrata* x carduelis citronella *(**αρσενικά** &* *θηλυκά* *άγονα**)*
*Carduelis atrata* x serinus pusillus *(**αρσενικά** &* *θηλυκά* *άγονα**)*


*Πηγή**: “Cien preguntas, cien respuestas” ,D. Guillermo Cabrera Amat*

Από άλλες πηγές γνωρίζω ότι είναι *γόνιμα 100% τα υβρίδια: Σπίνος x χειμωνόσπινος*
*Φανέτο x carduelis flavirostris*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σ'ευχαριστουμε Μιχαλη! 
αυτος ειναι πινακας με υβριδισμους (διασταυρωσεις) μεταξυ διαφορετικων ειδων πουλιων και υπαρχει στο θεμα υβριδια και μουλοι. απο τετοιους γονιμους υβριδισμους προερχονται και καποιες μεταλλαξεις. καλα εκανες και το ξανα θυμισες.

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο φιλε μιχαλη.....

----------


## mixalis73

δεν το ηξερα σορρυ το διαβασα τωρα οπως εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ. που θα  παει θα μαθω χα χα χα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μιχαλη καλυτερα να υπαρχει σαν ποστ 10 φορες, παρα καθολου :winky:  οτι βρισκεις ενδιαφερον θα το ποσταρεις αφοβα.

----------


## jk21

> σ'ευχαριστουμε Μιχαλη! 
> αυτος ειναι πινακας με υβριδισμους (διασταυρωσεις) μεταξυ διαφορετικων ειδων πουλιων και υπαρχει στο θεμα υβριδια και μουλοι. απο τετοιους γονιμους υβριδισμους προερχονται και καποιες μεταλλαξεις. καλα εκανες και το ξανα θυμισες.


*Yβρίδια και μούλοι  ποστ 56*Οπως λεει και ο Κωστας ας το εχουμε και καπου ξεχωρο ευκολα αναζητησιμο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Μιχάλη ! Καταπληκτική δουλειά !  :Happy0159:

----------

